# Viola da Gamba resources?



## tripnikk

I'm looking for online resources on the Viola da Gamba. I've been studying for about 5 months now and am finally able to start thinking about issues other than my bowing arm (though that will be a lifelong work-in-progress). My teacher has been an incredible resource, however I've been trying to research various related topics on my own so when we have lessons I at least have a little background information on the topic.

I'm currently looking for information regarding replacement of strings, and how to tie frets, etc. I've found some written descriptions of how to tie new strings at the bridge, but unfortunately, without pictures, drawings, or some sort of visual aid, it can be difficult to figure out exactly how to do it. Tying frets is something that I'd probably rather have a professional do, but I'd like to know how it's done in the event that I need to replace one quickly in an emergency (eg hours before a performance in a city with no vdg specialist available). 

I'm a member of the viola da gamba society of America and the Viola da Gamba Society of Greater New York, but the information provided is limited. I'm hoping that someone out there will know of some other resources that I may have missed during my searches.

This is also my first post on this website. Hello everyone!


----------



## World Violist

First of all, welcome to the forum!

I don't think there are any active members here who play viola da gamba (if there are any, I'm sorry and meant no offense), although I'll hopefully be starting this fall in school.

You might have found this already. I was just looking through VdGSA website and they had a thing about replacing frets...I agree, it seems rather sparse and odd to someone who doesn't know already, but here it is just in case.

I hope you find what you're looking for and enjoy the forum!

WV


----------



## Ukko

One of my favorite instruments. The first recordings I heard were of music by Marin Marais. Later I was enchanted by recordings of the music of Tobias Hume. Both performed (I think) by Savall. The (apparently unavoidable) melancholy feeling the gamba generates has struck me as highly compatible with John Dowland's lute music. Are there gamba versions, or lute and gamba versions of Dowland's music?

Oh yeah - welcome to Talk Classical. We are a 'melting pot' here, though the temperature is only sufficient for a partial amalgam; and that's the way I like it.

:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

Hilltroll72 said:


> Are there gamba versions, or lute and gamba versions of Dowland's music?


I think for several of Dowland's songs there is an alternate part for viol.


----------



## olejason

I recently bought one of the cheap gambas on ebay to mess around on. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. I'm a little concerned about string choice because the given string length is 13" so a little longer than a pardessus but shorter than a treble. I'll probably buy a set of treble strings and go from there.


----------



## hocket

Hilltroll72 said:


> Are there gamba versions, or lute and gamba versions of Dowland's music?


Hi Hilltroll,
sorry I'm a few months late but I only just came across this. In case you haven't already discovered them there is the Lachrimae which are for broken consort. They're usually performed by a viol consort with a lute. There are versions by Fretwork, Savall and The Consort of Musick that I know of. Fretwork would be the weapon of choice in my book, although Savall's got a lot better at this repertoire over the years (I haven't actually heard his version of the Lachrimae).


----------

